# anyone know any good sites to get a wolf fursuit



## runner (Jul 19, 2008)

i can't find any sites with a really good wolf suit. anyone know any.


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 19, 2008)

i make fursuits http://www.beastcub.com/index.htm

what style are you looking for? i do just about anything

for example here is a semi-real semi-toon style wolf with follow effect eyes






a semi-real wolf with normal eyes





and a realistic wolf (i made the nose smaller after this pic was taken)





if you are interested then please email me at beastcub@msn.com


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 19, 2008)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/forumdisplay.php?f=57

We also have an entire forum dedicated towards suiting.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jul 20, 2008)

Here's a website that puts more detail into their fursuits:  http://www.lionofthesun.com/index.php


----------



## lzeringue (Jul 20, 2008)

There's also a commissions/ selling board here (The Black Market), and I'm sure plenty of suit builders take 'em.


----------



## cesarin (Jul 21, 2008)

these suits are damn nice, but...
what does these suits have to do with the "SITE DISCUSSION" section?
this isnt related to the furaffinity website.


----------



## dave hyena (Jul 21, 2008)

Moved to the suiting forum.


----------



## slashersivi (Jul 21, 2008)

My personal favorite fursuit-maker is Beetlecat, her prices are mid-to-high as suitmakers go, and she does high-quality work (imo).  I don't think she has pictures of a wolf fursuit up yet, but I know she was working on one.  I'd recommend taking a look at the Red XIII videos she has up on youtube though.

If you're on a budget like me, Beastcub who already posted is also talented and has the lowest prices I've seen as well as one of the shortest waiting lists.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 21, 2008)

Beastcub also does quad suits. These involve wearing a pair of custom stilts on your arms, as they form the front legs. They're very comfortable, and are easy to move around in.

Here's a picture of one of the quads she's made. It isn't a wolf, but it demonstrates how the suit will generally look:
http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/photo.jsp?photoID=6741378
She does amazing work with everyone, and I'd highly recommend one.


----------



## Maim (Jul 23, 2008)

might want to through and look at all the links in the "a list"
take a look at past work from all of them.. it' s a pretty expensive item, so you don't really want to get it from the first person you see


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 23, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> Beastcub also does quad suits. These involve wearing a pair of custom stilts on your arms, as they form the front legs. They're very comfortable, and are easy to move around in.
> 
> Here's a picture of one of the quads she's made. It isn't a wolf, but it demonstrates how the suit will generally look:
> http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/photo.jsp?photoID=6741378
> She does amazing work with everyone, and I'd highly recommend one.



i am half way done with a very realistic wolf quad and its possibly my best suit so far as i am in love with the airbrushed body

and i used to have a cosplay wolf quad but it got rebuilt as a 2 person wolf and rider costume http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/album.jsp?albumID=1090742


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 23, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> i am half way done with a very realistic wolf quad and its possibly my best suit so far as i am in love with the airbrushed body
> 
> and i used to have a cosplay wolf quad but it got rebuilt as a 2 person wolf and rider costume http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/album.jsp?albumID=1090742



I saw it, and it looks wonderful already! Can't wait to see what you do with it!:-D


----------



## toots (Jul 24, 2008)

I know www.mixedcandy.com make REALLY good fursuits, although they are quite pricey ;-;

You should check them out though! They can do anything! =D


----------



## Shadowedxrunes (Jul 24, 2008)

i do commissions, currently closed though ): www.freewebs.com/blue-fox-fursuits/


----------



## SuperJay (Jul 25, 2008)

Well,  I can certainly make a wolf fursuit.

I have photos of a wolf head I made a few months ago here:
http://northfur.ca/gallery/masks

Though you really should post a full description of the costume giving all the necessary details such as size, fur length, fur color, cartooney or realistic, how big are hands/feet, all the details.


----------

